# Guess What Cup Size



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

I got this from an email... I hope it works:





Guess what cup size


*








OK what did you guess?



The truth revealed........Scroll down




This kid's gonna hate his Mom for this some day






*


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

no comment


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 14, 2005)

Have to agree with Stinkie!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

This contest is going to make me nuts and I just know ifcountry is working tonight his name will be allover tomorrow morning, should have just been for a week....buttbooobs.....


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

You guys don't think it's funny!??!? 














Sorry, I laughed my butt off.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Awwww, you always stick up for me!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like he has a brand on him, or is that a kiss?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Someone really loves him and he will really not like her when he grows up and sees this pic all over the internet!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Its funny!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Darn tootin it is. I personally would like to have lipstick on my bootie, or anywhere in that general area.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Hehehe - I can't say that I wish for that!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Bras are confusing for men, I think. What is the point in 21 year old women wearing them if nothing needs supported? They should save them for when they are 40ish. All my girl cousins wore bikinis under their petal pushers andcut-off short shortsand t-shirts. They would strip off and jump in a pool of water on a dare in March. Those were the days, if only I would have talked to them.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

oh, this is a topic that is too difficult to get into on a forum.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

I will "move on" from this one now....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Whatsa matter? 


Suddenly I'm craving milk again.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

You are too funny. Really. What have I started?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I figgered since a woman started the topic, we surely would not be accused of harassment.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Never. 


I'm not that way.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

OK. Good to know. I am not sure how to stay on this topic, though.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe the topic has died?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

No way. Myself, I can't help but stare toward the lingerie area of wallyworld or whatever store I might be in. I am fascinated by cup sizes and sheer material.


----------

